# Stopped by FWC



## GoBlueYakker (Oct 5, 2010)

I took my 3.5 year old son out in my Big Tuna Friday evening. We launched at the Simpsons creek launch. We were on the water for about a half hour when I heard a boat closing in on me and I turned to see who it was. It was a FWC boat with one officer onboard, as he pulled up along side he saw my boy was wearing his life vest and asked to see mine. After showing him my vest he said we were good to go. Here's were it gets cool. My son being the curious little boy he is started asking the officer questions and without hesitation the officer answered every one of Dillon's questions. He even turned on the sirens and flashed the lights. My son wanted to get on his boat so the officer lifted him up and pulled him onboard. He let him turn on the lights and gave him a junior officer badge sticker to wear on his life vest. I did get his card, but i'm leaving his name off for his privacy. I would like to thank him for taking the time to answer a little boys questions. I just wanted to post a good experience with law enforcement since it seems not that many people would. 
Greg.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Most are good guys. I like Steve Holmes. He's from Pace and got good sense!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man and he didn't find anything to ticket you for since you are a tax paying citizen???? Gezzzzz I can't believe that!!!! I reckon they may have to start buying their own gas since ticketing honest hard working folks is the only way to build revenue:whistling::whistling::whistling:

Sorry if you don't catch the sarcasm....the LEO bashers won't respond to this thread!!!:no: hahahaha


Glad you and your son had a good encounter!!! Kids always love them lights and siren....not so much getting into a cruiser but a boat would be a whole different creature since it's open!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool! You should send an email to FWC about your experience (with his name)!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I was checked by (2) FWC Officer a couple years ago, and found them to be very professional.
ATTITUDE is everything in making contact, and that goes for BOTH sides.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Great to hear! I would also suggest sending in some praise to the officer's supervisor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never met an FWC officer with a bad attitude. I've always treated them with respect and had it returned tenfold. I gotta say, it's pretty cool when getting stopped by the law is the highlight of the day. I've actually been caught with an expired fishing license and been allowed to use the phone to renew on the spot...and it was HIS idea.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

FWC was high on my dream Job list; glad they have some good guys running that for all of us.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got stopped once last day of hunting season in Blackwater. Had a quota permit for the first nine days but didn't know it was also for last nine. Game warden wrote me a ticket, and he was my Sunday school teacher!! Yall probably know the officer of whom I speak!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Got stopped once last day of hunting season in Blackwater. Had a quota permit for the first nine days but didn't know it was also for last nine. Game warden wrote me a ticket, and he was my Sunday school teacher!! Yall probably know the officer of whom I speak!


OUCH... 

Jim


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I make sure that I am in legal compliance. Never had a bad experience with a FWC check and had several stops over the years. Good that your little boy saw a law officer in a positive way.


----------



## WhiskeeBravo (May 31, 2015)

I do installations on fwc boats numerous times a year. Every officer I have met has been a good honest family man. They are one of the only law enforcement branches that I actually enjoy working with


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been stopped on the river, bay, pass, Gulf and in the woods over the years and have NEVER had a bad visit.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Got stopped once last day of hunting season in Blackwater. Had a quota permit for the first nine days but didn't know it was also for last nine. Game warden wrote me a ticket, and he was my Sunday school teacher!! Yall probably know the officer of whom I speak!


Last name start with "J" ????


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CCC said:


> Last name start with "J" ????



No - but his first name did


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> No - but his first name did


Remind me to tell ya a great story bout him when I see ya in person!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

I've only had good experiences with the FWC. They've pulled along me in the kayak probably a half dozen times in the couple years I've been here, even let me off with a warning the one time they could've cited me. Also offered a few fishing tips once.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have never had a bad personal experience with any water patrol. Seems as they are the smarts one by hookin the job on the water. 
Hat goes off to them also....


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

One of the marine patrol guys got me out of a sticky situation in the Pass about 10years ago. I was new to diving and misjudged conditions at the end of the dive. I got separated from my dive buddy and came up away from the jetty. I was getting sucked out to sea and he came by and picked me up. Don't know his name but sure glad he was out there and paying attention!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What boat was he in?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't mind being stopped from time to time. Makes me feel good I am legal. Sometimes you forget to check the fire extinguisher horn and such. Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait... Fire extinguisher? What?

Jim


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

While this was not FWC, it was South Carolina DNR when I lived there for a short time. 

I was checked while in my kayak with my daughter one day while out fishing. Almost the same type of experience that you had with the officer happened to us. He had special T-Shirts on board for kids he caught wearing their life jackets while on boats whether they were supposed to have them on by law or not as an awareness thing. He handed my daughter the shirt and she was thrilled etc...

One the back of this shirt it says, I was caught wearing my life jacket. Caught a nice red fish after the officer departed too!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Me and Coaltrain got stopped about midnight in our kayaks alongside the 3mb. The officer stopped us just to thank us for having lights and reflective tape on our kayaks. 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok , Just for Jason. We were pier fishing a few years back in the spring. Here comes a Female & Male FWC. She was looking in everyones coolers all the way out to the end with the male officer inspecting some as well. We all was watching say 20 of us. She gets to the end with the other officer. Looks at all of us & says ,,, Need to see yalls Licences. :yes::whistling: We all laughed. We thought she was joking. She wasnt. Obviously she was new on the job.  The other officer let her go on wanting us to show them. After several attemps to explain to her she finnally got frustrated & left.  It happens. I fully appreciate what they are doing & All Leo's. Just some go above the top.:shifty: But Today is different times than when I grew up. Im Just not good with change I guess.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay,

I think the rules have changed for pier fishing.


http://myfwc.com/news/resources/fact-sheets/shoreline-fishing/

I think you need a FREE license now.

NOT free for fishermen from out of state.

Adding information.

Jim


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Never had a bad experience with FWC, when they show up i am always ready and i know the run down it seems they get me every time, so i know the drill pretty good, not to mention i know the officers too not personally but from being stopped and they tend to recognize me from the last time they stopped me. I usually offer them bottled water, gatorade, or a bag of tater chips. I have had a few warnings but never been cited, i try to stay as legal as possible. I think we have a great bunch of officers here, i have heard different things about the ones over in destin but i have no first had knowledge.

The only time i ever got perturbed was after i pulled a broken down boat back in from the gulf. They had enough people on the boat i had to pull a few people into my boat to balance the weight. At the ramp we got checked and of course i didn't have enough life vest on board, slipped my mind at the time just trying to help. there were two FWC guys, one seasoned and one obvious rookie, the rookie was gonna write me a ticket until the seasoned guy told him that i was just helping a fellow boater, we cut those guys a little slack.

Go ahead and flame away jason as i always hate all LEO.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> Never had a bad experience with FWC, when they show up i am always ready and i know the run down it seems they get me every time, so i know the drill pretty good, not to mention i know the officers too not personally but from being stopped and they tend to recognize me from the last time they stopped me. I usually offer them bottled water, gatorade, or a bag of tater chips. I have had a few warnings but never been cited, i try to stay as legal as possible. I think we have a great bunch of officers here, i have heard different things about the ones over in destin but i have no first had knowledge.
> 
> The only time i ever got perturbed was after i pulled a broken down boat back in from the gulf. They had enough people on the boat i had to pull a few people into my boat to balance the weight. At the ramp we got checked and of course i didn't have enough life vest on board, slipped my mind at the time just trying to help. there were two FWC guys, one seasoned and one obvious rookie, the rookie was gonna write me a ticket until the seasoned guy told him that i was just helping a fellow boater, we cut those guys a little slack.
> 
> Go ahead and flame away jason as i always hate all LEO.


That's crazy.....an honest tax paying citizen on a nice sled that could obviously afford it, that didn't get cited to build revenue fer the state.....UN-HEARD-OF!!!:no:

Ya'll can tell me to flame away, I just find it comical some of the crap ya'll discuss about a LEO's job and have no clue what you are talking about...It's no sweat since I run into folks all the time that don't like LEO's:yes:

Just the same as if I got on here and offered my .02 on blue water fishing. I've been many many times but do not consider myself one who could even give simple advice to someone who does this fishing.....Silly me fer thinking that if I don't know what I'm talking about, I should keep my lips zipped.... Too bad more folks don't have this thought pattern!:001_huh:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> That's crazy.....an honest tax paying citizen on a nice sled that could obviously afford it, that didn't get cited to build revenue fer the state.....UN-HEARD-OF!!!:no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geeez! I thought giving advice and opinions on subjects we know practically nothing about was the pff motto! - yes - I'm working on an official motto and an official pff wave!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Most are good guys. I like Steve Holmes. He's from Pace and got good sense!


Yes he is. I went to school with Steve and he's always been a great guy.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> While this was not FWC, it was South Carolina DNR when I lived there for a short time.
> 
> I was checked while in my kayak with my daughter one day while out fishing. Almost the same type of experience that you had with the officer happened to us. He had special T-Shirts on board for kids he caught wearing their life jackets while on boats whether they were supposed to have them on by law or not as an awareness thing. He handed my daughter the shirt and she was thrilled etc...
> 
> One the back of this shirt it says, I was caught wearing my life jacket. Caught a nice red fish after the officer departed too!


 
Thats a great story Jon. Them little 'uns sure are growing up.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

uh, What was we talking about? :shifty:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know the name of the FWC officer that was running the rib boat opening day of florida snapper season memorial day weekend? PM me if you don't want to post on open forum.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

My son and I were the ones coming off the water just after you that evening. Yall caught a couple small stripers, we caught a couple rat reds. You asked if we saw the game warden but we didnt. I've only encountered them once at that launch when I was loading up to leave, they asked the usual questions (safety gear, license, any fish), I answered and they took my word for each, didnt even make me prove it.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

i got stopped a month or so ago near NAS by 2 guys in a 19ish pathfinder FWC boat. i had my 5 yr old and my 6 month old with me and my wife. Super nice guys wanted to make sure the girls life jackets fit properly and that we had proper safety gear and such. 

glad they are out there, especially with all the idiots that have been on the water already this year


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Waste-N-Away said:


> i got stopped a month or so ago near NAS by 2 guys in a 19ish pathfinder FWC boat. i had my 5 yr old and my 6 month old with me and my wife. Super nice guys wanted to make sure the girls life jackets fit properly and that we had proper safety gear and such.
> 
> glad they are out there, especially with all the idiots that have been on the water already this year


U got that right.


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

My two encounters with FWC have been fun.

1st time I'm in my little 9 ft kayak way under their 24' hull while getting every hatch, including the tiny one in front that I can't reach, checked for fish. Good times.

The second time I'm driving home from a date night with my wife and decide we would rather go to home depot (yes that means I'm getting old) than go to a movie. Well I pull a quick u turn and he stops me for not using a turn signal. I was surprised to see fwc and almost mouthed off about not having a life vest, but he let us go.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was washing down my boat at Sherman Cove last week. Had the fish already in the truck. Two FWC walked up started talking and asked if they could see the catch. They were told sure, they opened the ice chest with 4 Snapper said nice catch closed it and kept on shooting the breeze.Both were great guys.


----------

